# How About Some K-38 Love



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Here's my K-38 in deep blue. She is four screw model from early 1956.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Dang but I love those guns,,,
I do believe the Model 14 and Model 15 were the two finest .38 revolvers ever made.

Here's an example of the Model 15 (Stella),,,
Along with her kid sister model 18 (Didi).










Aarond

.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Beautiful pair Aarond!


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Oh Man! I was thinking about a full sized 9mm for a new toy, but seeing those remind me how much I like good revolvers. My second gun was a Model 10, and I surely miss the feel of a good steel and wood handgun...


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Minorcan said:


> Beautiful pair Aarond!


Thanks my friend,,,
I also have a model 36/model 34 pair of blue snubbies.

I also have a 3" Model 36 paired with a 4" model 34, both nickel plated..

I have a thing for matching centerfire/rimfire pairs.
I have 13 different pairs of handguns to satisfy that particular urge.

To keep in tune with the original post though,,,
I have always wanted a Model 14/Model 17 pair,,,
Just to round things out with the classic S&W revolvers.

Last year at the Wannenmacher's gun show I saw a pair,,,
Oh man were they in pristine condition.

The dealer saw me drooling over them and offered me a real deal,,,
He was originally asking $1,000.00 for each of the revolvers,,,
He said $900.00 for either gun or $1,600 for the pair.

I had the money right there in my pocket,,,
But at my advanced age and upcoming retirement,,,
I decided it would be better for me in the long run to pass 'em by.

It took all the willpower I had to stroll away from that table.

I am very envious of anyone who owns a Model 14,,,
It's an iconic firearm from a better age.

Aarond

.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I can understand your desire and decision of restraint. I’m 64 and my position was just eliminated So I may be retired and it just hasn’t dawned on me yet. But I’m a sucker for old well made American iron.

I would like to see some pics of some of your guns, maybe in some dedicated threads. Show me yours and I’ll post some pics of my similar guns.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll start a new thread called "centerfire-rimfire matching pairs".

Aarond

.


----------

